# FR Heathen Adventure OOC (Full)



## kmdietri (Sep 5, 2008)

This will be a FR adaptation of the Dungeon adventure Heathen.  The adventure will be set in Great Dale and will begin in Kront.

[sblock=The Great DaleThe Great Dale is the vast, windswept vale that divides two enormous forests, the Dunwood to the north and the Forest of Lethyr to the south. The druids and other folk who inhabit the great rocky tor
of Yeshelmaar are all that stand between the sparsely settled, wild southern woodlands and the festering evils of the northern forest.[/sblock]

[sblock=KrontThis rough frontier village at the eastern end of the Great Dale remains free, despite regular raids by warriors from Narfell. Kront is ruled by Lady Chinilvur, the scion of a minor Impilturan noble
house.[/sblock]

Rogues Gallery

In Game

Character Roster: 
Therez:  Tiefling Cleric
Greive: Half-Elf Fighter
Oramail Elf Ranger
Cerric: Eladrin Wizard 
Ryash: Genasi Fighter

[sblock=House Rules
Distances are calculated just like in 3.5.  This affects reach as well as burst area of effects, but it does not change blasts which are specifically listed in a square by square format.

You can choose an encounter or daily class power more then once.  If you do select an encounter or daily class power more then once you can use that power as many times as you have selected it per encounter or day. 

Low-light vision increases the prevailing light quality by one step, dim light to bright light, or darkness to dim light.  While Darkvision increases the prevailing light level by two steps from dim light to bright light and from darkness to bright light.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 5, 2008)

*New player*

I'm interested in playing, is this closed invitation? Since I don't see explanations, starting levels and such...


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 5, 2008)

*Double post*

Double post


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 6, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> I'm interested in playing, is this closed invitation? Since I don't see explanations, starting levels and such...




I'm taking 2 now, details are in the OP.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd be real interested in playing an Eladrin Wizard for this group.

I'm away from my FR books right now, are there any major Elven settlements in the Forest of Lethyr or the Dunwood?  

In 4ed FR, Eladrin=Sun Elves, Moon Elves, and Star Elves, yes?

I'll work on stats and history elements today.  I'm thinking of making a high-AC staff wizard who focuses on Close spells he can cast from the front lines without catching his allies in the blast.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 6, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> I'm away from my FR books right now, are there any major Elven settlements in the Forest of Lethyr or the Dunwood?




Check this out,  I would say the Forest of Lethyr is your best bet.



shaggyspellsword said:


> In 4ed FR, Eladrin=Sun Elves, Moon Elves, and Star Elves, yes?



From what I remember it didn't say much in the FRCG, the FRPG will probably say more.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 7, 2008)

[sblock=Oramail,  Ranger 5]

Born in the forest of Lethyr, raised near the village of Yeshelmaar; Oramail was raised on the teachings of his father.  In principle the teachings were easy, but as with most things in life; they were hard to practice.  
_
Do not let false words or false deeds come escape you.  Few in the world respect those who cannot control their own actions. 

No life is less valuable than another, protect those who cannot protect themselves.  Likewise, do not throw your own life away.

Thank the gods and the spirits when you take a life while hunting.  The animal has given his life to sustain your own, it is to be honored.  

Enjoy life, laugh often; but know when it is time to be serious.  Often, a simple laugh can soften a blow, yet it can also open a long closed wound. 
_

Oramail had yet to break one of his father's teachings, and as his father had promised, his life was rich and full for it.  He was rapidly becoming an excellent hunter and tracker.  He was stealthy even for his race.  Often, his trade would bring him into contact with caravans or travelers.  He rarely found a group who did not welcome his presence, either for his bow or his heartfelt laughter.  

He spent much of his time escorting caravans.  It was something of a game to him.  He would see how close he could get without them noticing him.  He would test how proficient he had became in combat by attacking creatures or foes that were in the caravan's way.  More than once he had potentially saved a life.  It didn't matter that the caravan didn't know.  His gods knew. 

He worshipped two gods above all others.  Melora for the beauty of the wilderness.  Sehanine for her teachings.  He always seemed to have a hard time explaining how the two were connected, even though the connection was clear in his mind.  The wilderness sustained him, and he thrived in it.  His own goals and destiny were placed in his own hands with Sehanine.  He was allowed to protect nature and his wilderness, yet could learn about new things, venture to new places.  To Oramail, the two gods were sisters.  

Overall, Oramail is a cheerful, self-assuring, open-minded ranger.  He loves to track and hunt.  He is very patient from his years of hunting and rather adaptable.  He has no fear of laws or rules, as his own morals guide him and would be happy to spend the rest of his many days protecting those things he cares about: people and the wilds. [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 7, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Eladron,  Ranger 5




K, your in.

I'll start a RG thread for you to post on.


----------



## Bloodblade (Sep 7, 2008)

*Meet Therez (Character History To Follow)*

*If you need anything else, let me know.*​ 
*Name: Therez*
*Race: *Tiefling *Resist: Fire 7 Poison 5*
*Class: *Cleric​
*Level: *5 
*Feats:*
Raven Queen's Blessing
*Ferocious Rebuke*
*Hellfire Blood*
*Ritual Caster*
*Init: *2 *Speed: *5 *HP: *43 22 10 ​

*Surges: *7​

*AC: *19​ 
*Str: *10 ​

Int: 10 *Fort: *13
*Con: *11 *Ref: *13​

*Dex: *10 *Will: *19​

*Wis: *19​

*Cha: *17​


*SKILLS: TRAIN: TOTAL:*
ACROBATICS* 1
ARCANA 2
ATHLETICS* 1
BLUFF 7
DIPLOMACY x 10
DUNGEON. 6
ENDURANCE* 1
HEAL x 11
HISTORY 2
INSIGHT x 11
INTIMIDATE 5
NATURE 6
PERCEPTION 6
RELIGION x 7
STEALTH* 3
STREETWISE 5​THIEVERY* 1

*Class/Race Features:*
Low-Light Vision
Blood Hunt: You gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls against bloodied foes.
Fire Resistance
Channel Divinity
Healer's Lore: When you grant healing with one of your cleric powers that has the healing keyword, add your Wisdom modifier (4) to the hit points the recipient​
regains.
Healing Word

​


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you allow a genasi and/or the swordmage class? I have the preview material.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 7, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Do you allow a genasi and/or the swordmage class? I have the preview material.




Yes to the Genasi and Swordmage, I just got that LFR stuff .  But no, for now, to other stuff from DDI.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 7, 2008)

```
[COLOR="Sienna"][B]Cerric Farstar[/B][/COLOR]
Eladrin Wizard 5
[B]Alignment:[/B] Good

Black hair, violet eyes

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven
[B]Vision:[/B] Low-light vision

[B]Ability Scores:[/B]
Str 13  +1  /  +3 
Con 14  +2  /  +4
Dex 10  +0  /  +2
Int 21  +5  /  +7
Wis 10  +0  /  +2
Cha 10  +0  /  +2

[B]Initiative:[/B]  +4   [B]Action Point:[/B]  1
[B]Perception:[/B]  12   [B]Insight:[/B]      12

[B]HP:[/B]          41   [B]Surges/Day:[/B]    6
[B]Bloodied:[/B]    20   [B]Surge Value:[/B]  10

[B]AC:[/B]   22 (+2 lvl +5 Int +4 armor +1 staff)
[B]Fort:[/B] 14 (+2 lvl +2 Fort)
[B]Ref:[/B]  17 (+2 lvl +5 Int)
[B]Will:[/B] 15 (+2 lvl +2 Class +1 racial)

[B]Speed:[/B] 6

[B]Basic Attacks:[/B]
+1 staff: +5 vs AC, 1d8+1 damage (1d6+9 on crit)
Magic missile: +8 vs Reflex, 2d4+6 force damage (1d6+14 on crit)

[u][B]At-Will Attack Powers:[/B][/u]
[sblock]
[COLOR="Lime"]Scorching Burst[/COLOR] – Arcane, Fire, Implement
Standard Action; Area burst 1 within 10 squares, Target: Each creature in the burst
Attack: +8 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d6+6 fire damage (1d6+12 on crit).

[COLOR="lime"]Magic Missile[/COLOR] – Arcane, Force, Implement
Standard Action; Ranged 20, Target: One creature
Attack: +8 vs. Reflex
Hit: 2d6+6 force damage (1d6+14 on crit)[/sblock]

[u][B]At-Will Utility Powers:[/B][/u]
[sblock]
[COLOR="Lime"]Ghost Sound[/COLOR] – Arcane, Illusion
Standard Action; Ranged 10, Target: One object or unoccupied square
Effect: You cause a sound as quiet as a whisper or as loud as a yelling or fighting creature to emanate from the target.  You can produce nonvocal sounds such as the ringing of a sword blow, jingling armor, or scraping stone.  If you whisper, you can whisper quietly enough that only creatures adjacent to the target can hear your words.

[COLOR="lime"]Light[/COLOR] – Arcane
Minor Action; Ranged 5, Target: One object or unoccupied square.
Effect: You cause the target to shed bright light.  The light fills the target’s square and all squares within 4 squares of it.  The light lasts for 5 minutes.  Putting ot the light is a free action.
Special: You can have only one light cantrip active at a time.  If you create a new light, your previously cast light winks out. 

[COLOR="lime"]Mage Hand[/COLOR] – Arcane, Conjuration
Minor Action; Ranged 5
Effect:  You conjure a spectral, floating hand in an unoccupied square within range.  The hand picks up, moves, or manipulates an adjacent object weighing 20 pounds or less and carries it up to 5 squares.  If you are holding the object when you use this power, the hand can move the object into a pack, a pouch, a sheath, or a similar container and simultaneously move any one object carried or worn anywhere on your body into your hand.
As a move action, you can move the hand up to 5 squares.  As a free action, you can cause the hand to drop an object it is holding, and as a minor action, you can cause the hand to pick up or manipulate a different object. 
Sustain Minor: You can sustain the hand indefinitely.
Special: You can create only one hand at a time.

[COLOR="lime"]Prestidigitation[/COLOR] – Arcane
Standard Action; Ranged 2
Effect: Use this cantrip to accomplish one of the effects given below.
  -Move up to 1 pound of material
  -Create a harmless sensory effect, such as a shower of sparks, a puff of wind, faint music, or a strong odor.
  -Color, clean, or soil items in 1 cubic foot for up to one hour.
  -Instantly light (or snuff out) a candle, a torch, or a small campfire.
  -Chill, warm, or flavor up to 1 pound of nonliving material for up to one hour.
  -Produce out of nothingness a small item or image that exists until the end of your next turn.
  -Make a small, handheld item invisible until the end of your next turn.
  Nothing you create with this cantrip can deal damage, serve as a weapon or a tool, or hinder another creature’s actions.  This cantrip cannot duplicate the effect of any other power.
Special:  You can have as many as three prestidigitation effects active at one time.[/sblock]

[u][B]Encounter Attack Powers:[/B][/u]
[sblock]
[COLOR="Red"]Burning Hands[/COLOR] – Arcane, Fire, Implement
Standard Action; Close blast 5; Targets: each creature in blast.
Attack: +8 vs. Reflex
Hit: 2d6+6 fire damage (1d6+18 fire damage on crit)

[COLOR="red"]Color Spray[/COLOR] – Arcane, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action; Close blast 5, Target: Each creature in blast
Attack: +8 vs. Will
Hit: 1d6+6 radiant damage, and the target is dazed until the end of your next turn.[/sblock]

[u][B]Encounter Utility Powers:[/B][/u]
[sblock]
[COLOR="red"]Shield[/COLOR] – Arcane, Force
Immediate Interrupt; Personal
Trigger: You are hit by an attack
Effect: You gain a +4 power bonus to AC and Reflex defense until the end of your next turn.

[COLOR="red"]Fey Step[/COLOR] – Teleportation
Move Action; Personal
Effect: Teleport up to 5 squares.[/sblock]

[u][B]Daily Attack Powers:[/B][/u]
[sblock]
[COLOR="DimGray"]Sleep[/COLOR] – Arcane, Implement, Sleep
Standard Action; Area Burst 2 within 20 squares; Target: each creature in burst
Attack: +8 vs. Will
Hit: The target is slowed (save ends.)  If he target fails its first saving throw against this power, the target becomes unconscious (save ends).
Miss: The target is slowed (save ends).

[COLOR="DimGray"]Web[/COLOR] – Arcane, Implement, Zone
Standard Action; Area burst 2 within 20 squares; Target: each creature in burst
Attack: +8 vs. Reflex
Hit: The target is immobilized (save ends).
Effect: The burst creates a zone of webs that fills the area until the end of the encounter or for 5 minutes.  The zone is considered difficult terrain.  Any creature that ends its move in the web is immobilized (save ends).[/sblock]

[B]Magic Item Powers:[/B]
[sblock]
[COLOR="DarkOrange"]+1 Bloodcut Hide Armor[/COLOR]
  Healing Surge: While bloodied, gain Resist 10 to all damage    
  until end of your next turn.
[COLOR="darkorange"]Shadowfell Gloves[/COLOR] - Necrotic
  Daily: Minor Action: Change the damage type dealt by the next arcane power you use to necrotic.  Add 1d6 to the damage dealt by that power (if any).[/sblock]

[B]Race and Class Features:[/B]
Eladrin Education (+1 trained skill)
Eladrin Weapon Proficiency (proficient with the longsword)
Eladrin Will (+1 Will defense, +5 saving throws against charm effects)
Fey Origin (Count as Fey)
Trance (4 hour trance=6 hour extended rest)
Fey Step (see power)
Staff of Defense (+1 AC; 1/encounter immediate interrupt +2 to defense against one attack.)
Cantrips (see powers)
Ritual Casting  (Ritual Book: Silence, Make Whole, Comprehend Language, Brew Potion, Magic Circle, Enchant magic Item, Knock, Eye of Alarm)
Spellbook  (Also know Freezing Cloud, Bigby’s Icy Grasp and Featherfall)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Armor Proficiency (Leather)
Armor Proficiency (Hide)
Ritual Caster
Toughness

[B]Skills:[/B]
Acrobatics:    +1 (+2 lvl +0 Dex -1 armor)
Arcana:        +14 (+2 lvl +5 Int +2 racial +5 trained)
Athletics:    +2 (+2 lvl +1 Str -1 armor)
Bluff:         +2 (+2 lvl +0 Cha)
Diplomacy:     +2 (+2 lvl +0 Cha)
Dungeoneering: +2 (+2 lvl +0 Wis)
Endurance:     +3 (+2 lvl +2 Con -1 armor)
Heal:          +7 (+2 lvl +0 Wis +5 trained)
History:       +14 (+2 lvl +5 Int +2 racial +5 trained)
Insight:       +2 (+2 lvl +0 Wis)
Intimidate:    +2 (+2 lvl +0 Cha)
Nature:        +7 (+2 lvl +0 Wis +5 trained)
Perception:    +2 (+2 lvl +0 Wis)
Religion:      +12 (+2 lvl +5 Int +5 trained)
Stealth:      +1 (+2 lvl +0 Dex -1 armor)
Streetwise:    +2 (+2 lvl +0 Cha)
Thievery:     +1 (+2 lvl +0 Dex -1 armor)

[B]Equipment:[/B] Adventurer's Kit; Spellbook; longsword, Alchemical Reagents (30 gp)
[B]Magical Equipment:[/B] +1 Bloodcut hide Armor;
+1 Magic Staff; bag of holding; shadowfell gloves

[B]Money:[/B] 0 gp
```

*Background:* Cerric’s earliest memories are nightmares.

Born to Star Elf parents of the Yuirwood, Cerric got to experience first-hand the chaos and strife of the Spellplague.  When he was a very small elf, all hell broke loose in his village, and when his family tried to leave the woods for the shelter of Aglarond;s cities, they found things were just as bad there.  The magical nature of many of Aglarond’s residents cause massive explosions, uncertainties, and dangers.  Cerric’s uncle, overcome by the magical energies he once harnessed, went insane and nearly killed everyone he held dear.  Not able to control magic, he let himself die rather than threaten those he loved.  

The Farstars, like so many other people of Aglarond, went north, looking for a place that wasn’t quite so dangerous…somewhere not quite so magical.  Cerric and his family finally found refuge amongst the elves of the Forest of Lethyr.  

Growing up, Cerric always remembered his uncle’s sacrifice, and once magic had clamed back down again, started researching and learning this new magic…hoping to be its master, so it could never again be his.  In his studies, he eventually left his village amongst his elven cousins and his Eladrin family, aiding local Great Dale towns in defense against the encroaching dangers of Narfell.  For the past few years, he has been living in the village of Kront, working with the guard.

*Appearance:* Cerric Farstar is very striking, with long black hair that he keeps pulled back and piercing violet eyes.  He dresses life a wood elf, in hide armor and carries a gnarled wooden staff which he uses both for defense and attack.  On his belt he keeps a longsword, the ancestral weapon of his family—wholly unmagical, but useful in a fight.  He wears unusual thin gloves of black with faint blacker embroidery on them.

*Personality (including quirks):* Cerric is always looking to help those who feel helpless—especially those who are being persecuted at the hands of magic.  He will take a life if there is no way to avoid it, and he will sacrifice a life it that sacrifice will save others.  He doesn’t much understand people’s need for smalltalk.  He’s very direct, and feels that his directness shows respect for your time.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 7, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> ```
> [COLOR="Sienna"][B]Cerric Farstar[/B][/COLOR]
> Eladrin Wizard 5[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 8, 2008)

I posted the question in the RG, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask here.  I wanted to get a pet if at all possible.  I have 233gp left after I purchased equipment, and didn't know if you would allow me to purchase an animal or if I needed to try to see if I can find one IC.  Thanks for the consideration either way.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

kmdietri said:


> Yes to the Genasi and Swordmage, I just got that LFR stuff .  But no, for now, to other stuff from DDI.



Thanks for the answer. Looks like I am a bit late (you already found your two players).
Pm me, if you need an alternate, please.

And good luck for your game.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 8, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:


> I posted the question in the RG, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask here.  I wanted to get a pet if at all possible.  I have 233gp left after I purchased equipment, and didn't know if you would allow me to purchase an animal or if I needed to try to see if I can find one IC.  Thanks for the consideration either way.




I'd prefer not, only because I think they are going to detail some of that stuff in Martial Power due out in Nov, at that point I'd allow you a retrain if your interested.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds good enough to me.  Thanks.


----------



## Vistan (Sep 8, 2008)

*Greive Faellstein*

Half-Elf Fighter 5


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

*Work in progress*

*Ryash Darkstone*

[sblock=Stats]
* Ryash Darkstone* *Player:* WD
Home Region: Akanul
Genasi (Earth) Fighter    *XP* ?   *Level* 5
* Initiative* +4    *Senses* Normal Vision
* Passive Insight* 13;  *Passive Perception* 13
* HP* 54; *Bloodied* 27; *Surge Value* 13; *Surges Per-Day* 11
* AC* 20; *Fortitude* 21; *Reflex* 16; *Will* 15
Saving Throw Bonus: +1
Resist: fire 7, necrotic 5, cold 2, thunder 2
* Speed* 5
* Alignment* Unaligned
* Languages* Common, Primordial

* Str* 18  *Dex* 15  *Wis* 13
* Con* 15  *Int* 10  *Cha* 10

Basic Attack:
Greatsword: +11 ; 1d10+6
OA: +14 ; 1d10+8


* Racial Abilities*
Elemental Origein, Elemental Manifestation (Earth)

* Class Features*
Combat Challenge (can choose to mark targets he attacks)
Combat Superiority (+1 bonus to hit with OAs, if OA was caused by movement, stop movement)
Fighter Weapon Talent (+1 bonus to hit with T-H weapons)

* At-Will Powers*
Reaping Strike (+11 / 1d10+6; 4 on a miss)
Sure Strike (+13 / 1d10+2)

* Encounter Powers*
Passing Attack (+11 / 1d10+6; can shift 1 sq, secondary attack against different enemy +13 / 1d10+6)
Sweeping Blow (+13 / 1d10+6; burst 1)
Earthshock (+8 vs. Fort / Target prone; burst 1)

* Daily Powers* (all reliable)
Comeback Strike (+11 / 2d10+6; can spend healing surge)
Crack the Shell (+11 / 2d10+6; 5 ongoing, -2 AC)

* Utility Powers*
No Opening (cancel combat advantage, encounter)

* Feats*
Blade Opportunist (+2 hit on OAs)
Potent Challenge (+2 damage on OAs)
Weapon Focus (Heavy Blades) (+1 feat damage bonus)


* Skills*
Athletics* +11
Endurance* +11
Intimidate* +7
Nature +5

* Equipment*
6 - Amulet of Protection +2
5 - Bag of Holding
4 - Black Iron Scale Armor + 1


840 gold
Frost Greatsword +1  680 gp
Potion of Healing x 2 100 gp (in bag)

Standard adventurers pack, 5 javelins (in bag), clothes.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Picture]




[/sblock]

*Background:*
Ryash is, unlike his elders, born on Toril. As the homeland was ripped out of Abeir, the Genasi had to adpt to the new and strange world.
Descending of a proud line of warriors with the power of earth in their veins, Ryash heeded to the call in his blood and trained to become a supreme warrior.
Proud and a little bit careless, he prefers the swooping power of a two-handed weapon and let others hide behind their shields.

In a fight, that nearly ended his life, he finally found other brave adventurers, from native races of these world he calls home now.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 9, 2008)

*Game On!*

Game On!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Am I in the game?!



Could you make a token from the head of this picture?

[sblock=Picture]





[/sblock]

But I would be fine with my Avatar


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Am I in the game?!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you make a token from the head of this picture?




Yep, your in.

I didn't notice you posted your guy by editing your last post, 'till just a bit ago.  I would have started the game sooner, no biggie.

I should be able to adapt that picture.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry and thanks!


----------



## Razupazoo Toto (Sep 9, 2008)

View attachment Paladin.pdf

Dragonborn Paladin is ready


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

> ooc: goofed my roll. I should have an 18 and an 11 (used twin strike) and I forgot to roll the longbow's normal damage, I just rolled for hunter's quarry
> And I'm not quite use to 4e yet, do you add ur dex mod to ranged attack damag? If so, mine is +5 so damage would be 20.........



Normally, you get the attribute you rolled as damage bonus. But not with Twin Strike. Or my Sure Strike for that matter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

It is maybe to late, but can I change my glaive for a greatsword? I missread the reach rules


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I'm 60% done dloading the 440 photoshop install here at work...

I'll update the map shortly.

Greive your up.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 10, 2008)

Also, let me know which icon is who on the battle map, doesn't matter to me, we can just keep them straight going forward.  Also if you have an icon you'd like me to use instead.

I've got yours ready Walking Dad.

75% done photoshop....


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 10, 2008)

I clarified and updated the battlemap in this thread:


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> It is maybe to late, but can I change my glaive for a greatsword? I missread the reach rules




Sorry, I forgot to answer this, yep, that's fine.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 11, 2008)

Walking Dad you still having trouble with the map?  Try the new updated one hopefully that helps.

Anyone else having trouble with the map?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

kmdietri said:


> Sorry, I forgot to answer this, yep, that's fine.



Thank you very much


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 17, 2008)

Oramail jump in when you can.

Why don't we go on and Oramail will post when he can.

Cerric, Greive and Therez you guys are up.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry, it didn't let me know that any new posts were up.  I'll post right now.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey np, thought you might still be away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you hoseruled this?

PHB p 28 ('Retraining')


> *Power:* You can replace a power with another power of the same type (at-will attack power, encounter attack power, daily attack power, or utility power), of the same level or lower, and from the same class—a 5th-level attack power for another 5th-level attack power, for example, or a 22nd-level utility power for a different 22nd-level utility power.
> You can’t replace a power that’s a class feature (such as a cleric’s healing word or a warlock’s eldritch blast) or a power gained from a paragon path or epic destiny.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Did you hoseruled this?
> 
> PHB p 28 ('Retraining')




No, I didn't house rule retraining.  All I house ruled is that once you can have say 2 encounter powers, if you select the same power twice you can use it twice per an encounter.  So, for example, once you get to 3rd level and you get to choose another encounter attack power you could select the same 1st level encounter power you already have so that you can use it twice per encounter.  Or you could retrain your 1st level encounter power into a 3rd level, then take the same 3rd level encounter power you get for attaining 3rd level.  Meaning you could use that 3rd level encounter power twice per encounter.  The retraining rules remain the same.  Also, you don't have to do this if you don't want to, just giving the option.

Make sense?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

I looked at the other fighters sheet to avoid doubling to much powers. Our fighting styles should look different.

So, I end with the same 3rd level power twice or a 3rd and a 1st level power?
This nearly forces you to double up, as 3rd level powers are usually much better than 1st level ones. I will re-check my sheet.

Thanks for the answer. Everything is clear now.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I looked at the other fighters sheet to avoid doubling to much powers. Our fighting styles should look different.
> 
> So, I end with the same 3rd level power twice or a 3rd and a 1st level power?
> This nearly forces you to double up, as 3rd level powers are usually much better than 1st level ones. I will re-check my sheet.
> ...




Yeah, you could end up with two different 3rd levels powers as well.  All the house rule allows is for you to take powers multiple times, that's all.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 17, 2008)

Wait, what?  We can trade out using a 1st and 3rd level power each day for using two (of the same) 3rds each day?

I figured we could only call power "slots" down (ie. Choose the same 1st level twice instead of a 1 and 3).  

You are saying we can call them up once we hit the appropriate level if we so choose?  Is that only if we are picking the same power?

Can I revise my sheet?


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 17, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> Wait, what?  We can trade out using a 1st and 3rd level power each day for using two (of the same) 3rds each day?
> 
> I figured we could only call power "slots" down (ie. Choose the same 1st level twice instead of a 1 and 3).
> 
> ...




Oh yeah, your right, I miss-read the retraining rules for powers, thought you could up them like feats.

So that means you can only retrain powers of the same level.  So for you guys that means you could have one 1st, and 1 3rd level power, or 2 different 1st level powers, or 2 of the same 1st level power.  

My appologies.


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll probably wait until later this evening, 10 EST or so before I post again, if I haven't heard from Vistan or Bloodblade from then I'll just move things along to the Town hall if that's ok with you guys.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 25, 2008)

Fine with me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

Fine with me, too.


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 7, 2008)

How's everyone doing?

Want me to move this along?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2008)

kmdietri said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Want me to move this along?



Fine with me.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 7, 2008)

That's fine


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2008)

Ryash is bloodied and would appreciate some healing. Being flanked aand all... but If somone would kill the bugbear...


----------



## Vistan (Oct 16, 2008)

oops posted to the wrong thread


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Oramail smiles at the bugbear, "I am not human." he whispers as his blade slices quickly through the air.
> 
> 
> Twin Strike (1d20=12, 1d20=13)
> ...




You still get your strength, level and proficiency bonusses... are they together really 0?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 16, 2008)

forgot about level and prof bonus'......... I keep messing up 4e lol.  My strength score... is 0 though lol.


----------



## kmdietri (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Sorry for the lack of posting on this.  This weekend is my gaming groups annual RPG weekend retreat.  

We head to a cottage and RP all weekend.

I'm DMing this year and since it's a higher level group this year I've been planning quite a bit so I'm sorry I haven't gotten on here to post as much.

As of Monday I will have much more free time.

Thanks


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2008)

This game seems dead 

I will delete my subscription. PM me if you restart, please.


----------

